# What can I do?



## BossHoss (Nov 11, 2011)

When I moved to my new barn, I made friends with this girl. Let's refer to her as K. Well, K has a horse that has navicular. She has tried everything from corrective shoeing to supplements and painkillers and not riding him, and just everything she can afford to do for him. (For the better part of a year.) He is not getting better- he is getting worse. He's always sore, and he is starting to have more bad days than good ones.

She is making the decision to have him put down. I've already said I'm there for her, and she's more than welcome to use my horse to keep herself in good spirits. (I don't know anything that I can say that would make her feel better than a 5 minute ride around the arena. )

If you don't mind, I'd like to ask for anything you can offer. Ideas for extra special momentos, poems, words of wisdom for me to give her later.

I really appreciate any reply I receive. Thanks. <3


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Try to have a photo shoot day and make sure she gets a chunk of mane or tail hair. A lot of people have the hair turned into jewelry or a trinket.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BossHoss (Nov 11, 2011)

Great idea!!


----------

